# Newer 2020 LT42E, Foot Throttle Control Issue



## cgodfrey19 (May 10, 2021)

I bought a 2020 LT42e with 12 hours on it at estate sale this winter. It's my first spring with it, and I was super excited. I know the jury is still out on whether the electric riders are ready for prime time, but it's incredibly quiet, and the battery life should be more than enough to cut my lawn, so I'm willing to give it a shot. The torque this thing has is, to borrow a Tesla-ism, ludicrous.

But for the life of me, I CANNOT get this thing to go any speed other than WARP SPEED. One quarter inch of travel on the foot pedal, and it practically bucks me off. Let off, and it stops on a dime. This is a legimate safety concern. If the armrests weren't firmly grasping me by the lovehandles, this thing would throw me off, with little difficulty.

Is this a known problem? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I've watched videos of these things and none of them were flatout and dead stop. You have an issue with the throttle for sure. You may need to find a dealer to get it fixed.


----------

